# Roller towels



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Don't you hate the twats that refill them leaving hardly any surface area to wipe your hands and then setting some kind of timer so that there's a 5 minute gap between each pull? My office block has toilet technicians that do this, bloody stupid


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Hot air dryer - much more hygenic...


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Hot air dryer - much more hygenic...


Ahh that's the answer then, cheers ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Hot air dryer - much more hygenic...


I am not so sure that it is more hygenic. Don't forget that the air that comes into them is actually the toilet air. So you get all shit that flies around the toilets thrown at your hands and face, warmed up!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO - NEVER use a hot air drier in the toilets! They are EXTREMELY unhygenic. You might as well get everyone else to defecate on your hands and face!

They suck up all the shit germs and the wee germs and then blow them around your face and hands and up your nose and in your mouth.

phoTToniq.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Don't you hate the twats that refill them leaving hardly any surface area to wipe your hands and then setting some kind of timer so that there's a 5 minute gap between each pull? My office block has toilet technicians that do this, bloody stupid


I find it hard to stand on tiptoe and wipe my arse with them.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Hot air dryers are the worst offenders in spreading bacteria with one famous study showing a 500 percent increase of bacteria found on the hands after hot air drying as opposed to the same hands immediately after washing; a 42 percent reduction in bacteria after drying with a paper towel; and a 10 percent reduction after using a cotton towel (Redway et al. 1994). The problem with hot air dryers is that they draw in air from the immediate toilet environment in order to blow it out again in a more concentrated form. The filters within the mechanism act as a major source for staphylococci and Micrococci, Escherichia coli and other skin and gut bacteria - the bacteria are then blown directly onto the hands, clothes, face and hair. The nozzles and buttons are also a major source of bacteria as is every other touchable object in a public washing and toileting facility.


    - ive finally learnt something from this forum 

Just dont wash your hands then


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> - ive finally learnt something from this forum Â
> 
> Just dont wash your hands then Â


I didn't know that either. I think I'll stick to al fresco pissing from now on...


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

If the towel was longer you'd only go and hang yourself!

;D !!!!!! CHICKEN !!!!!! ;D

Try asking the cleaners - or leave a note asking them to leave a longer loop. If they don't; cut the towel across at the return feed point, pull out the required length and feed the cut end back in.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> If the towel was longer you'd only go and hang yourself!
> 
> ;D Â Â Â !!!!!! CHICKEN !!!!!! Â Â Â ;D
> 
> Try asking the cleaners - or leave a note asking them to leave a longer loop. Â If they don't; cut the towel across at the return feed point, pull out the required length and feed the cut end back in. Â


Cheers.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Cheers.


 ;D !!!!!! CHICKEN !!!!!! ;D

You could use the razor sharp wit to cut the towel .......


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Don't you hate the twats that refill them leaving hardly any surface area to wipe your hands and then setting some kind of timer so that there's a 5 minute gap between each pull? My office block has toilet technicians that do this, bloody stupid


Hehe - this totally pisses me off as well. I find myself just standing there waiting for the click. The alternative is to use the used bit which just feels disgusting.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> - ive finally learnt something from this forum Â
> 
> Just dont wash your hands then Â


After I wash my hands I use the left over water to wet my hair...so every time I leave the toilet I have:

1. Empty bowels and bladder
2. Clean hands
3. Cool looking hair 8)

....yeahhhhhh baby!! ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You dry your hands on your own hair?

fucking hell.....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Not quite Timmy boy!!

I "style" my hair with my wet hands! So I get two benefits out of this:

1. Dry hands
2. Cool hair styling! 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Do you style your pubs vlastan with your wet hands? Is this what you ment by 'hair' ? ;D And also are your pubs long enough to be styled?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Do you style your pubs vlastan with your wet hands? Â Is this what you ment by 'hair' ? Â ;D And also are your pubs long enough to be styled? Â


I didn't know Vlastan owned a pub chain. I hope it's one of the traditional ones, and not a poncy trendy one that doesn't serve bitter.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> I didn't know Vlastan owned a pub chain. I hope it's one of the traditional ones, and not a poncy trendy one that doesn't serve bitter.


I wouldn't like to take a drink in any of Vlastan's pubs ;D


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

But you'd have a CHICKEN sandwich.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> But you'd have a CHICKEN sandwich.


That's fowl. ;D


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> But you'd have a CHICKEN sandwich.


I cocked that up didn't I? ;D


----------

